# Painting Riser of BOW



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just curious. Wondering what to use to paint my riser on my guardian flat black. If its even possible. just wanted to try something different without sending it away to have dipped. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

I have always had the best luck with high temp automotive paint


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Have you seen the thread about the guy who sharpied his bow? He ended up painting it with spray paint but there is lots of good info on it!!


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

steelheadcrazy said:


> I have always had the best luck with high temp automotive paint


have you used this applicaion a lot. It dont tend to flake off after a while


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

You could use a good enamel paint then get a low gloss flat clear coat and that will help keep it from chipping or scratching as easily.


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

high temp automotive paint has some extra ingredients in it to make it strong, way stronger than powder coating which chips like a mo-fo, I would suggest H2O imaging (dipping), I think they are an AT sponsor, but the HT flat black paint worked for me, but results vary..if you listened to what everyone says on this website you would need prozac


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Well im gonna try duracoat this stuff is supposed to be really tuff.
So i will be painting my GameMaster & my ILF limbs.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

enamel spray paint will hold up a while, if you don't abuse your bow,best bet is to have it powdercoated, or take it to a body shop, every paint company has a formula for flat clear, and auto paint on your bow will last a long time. i'm a bodyman/painter by trade.


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*just a thought ?*

Have you thought about powdercoating my buddy powdercoats and the material is real cheap maybe you can find a local body shop that powdercoats and will treat you good if you show it off a bit :darkbeer:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

How would enamel figernail poilsh work?


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Would he need to use a primer first with the automotive paint ?


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Darton01 said:


> Would he need to use a primer first with the automotive paint ?


Thats a good question, cause i have no clue. but thanks for all the input guys. I just want to tinker a bit cause i have a new alphamax on the way and i want to do some stuff to the guardian


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Black sharpie


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

well heres my riser after 1st coat with duracoat :wink: so far its been REAL easy


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

steelheadcrazy said:


> high temp automotive paint has some extra ingredients in it to make it strong, way stronger than powder coating which chips like a mo-fo, I would suggest H2O imaging (dipping), I think they are an AT sponsor, but the HT flat black paint worked for me, but results vary..if you listened to what everyone says on this website you would need prozac


 Where do you get your info? If the powdercoat is chiping it is because the parts were not prepared correctly. I do custom paintwork on motocycles, and a lot of other stuff and always recommend getting the frames powdered coated because it is tougher then just about anything out there. I have never had a spray paint be anywhere near as tough as an automotive finish or powdercoat. The only extra additive's in the high temp paint is to make it resist seperation at a higher temp. that's it and it does not make it tougher then high grade paints. Sure it'll be stonger them some other spraycan paints but not the good stuff. 

I know of an undercoating paint that will not chip but you really have to be careful with it. I'll get the name of it and post it. It can be pretty expensive but it's super super tough just don't get any on you because you wont wash it off.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

bowhunter3762 said:


> well heres my riser after 1st coat with duracoat :wink: so far its been REAL easy


Is duracoat a spray?


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks good, does the duracoat have aclear coat with it or is it premixed with the paint?


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*duracoat*

Duracoat is what gun smiths use http://www.lauerweaponry.com/duracoatcolors.cfm?colortype=stock&Category=220
Heres a link this will give you a better idea on the product is
John


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



EPLC said:


> Is duracoat a spray?


and yes its a spray i used a air brush VERY easy. 
John


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

BigBuckStinger said:


> Black sharpie


Thats what I was thinking:wink:


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

bowhunter3762 said:


> Duracoat is what gun smiths use http://www.lauerweaponry.com/duracoatcolors.cfm?colortype=stock&Category=220
> Heres a link this will give you a better idea on the product is
> John


Thats awesome. Is there anything in the addons that should be purcheased to make the paint hold up or stick better or did you go with just the regular paint?


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

FSUBIGMAC said:


> Thats awesome. Is there anything in the addons that should be purcheased to make the paint hold up or stick better or did you go with just the regular paint?


i just ordered some and i bought the reducer and cleaner along with the paint. dont know if i needed the cleaner but thought id better buy it anyway.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

I just bought the flatner and thecolor with hardner is all. This is my new hunting rig but keep in mind the cure time. Just think of all the things you can duracoat :wink:
john


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

I see you did your limbs too. Does the DC have a flex agent in it to handle the bending of the limbs?


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Arkie Archer said:


> I see you did your limbs too. Does the DC have a flex agent in it to handle the bending of the limbs?


I hope so...too late to worry now...:wink:
Looks nice though.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Well i got the tip from other archery sites that are traditional only. The fellas over there do there limbs with the dura coat. 
John


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm sure the limbs will be fine.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

some of the strongest paint ive used is engine block paint, its like 500 degree paint but it holds up very well, have some flat black still and it was used on all my brackets and i would recomend that. Not sure exact brand but can check tonight at home, if interested PM me and remind me (bad memory LOL) and i feel like crap today

nevermind found it, its the can on the left, that stuff is damn tough and i like it alot

http://www.duplicolor.com/gallery/gallery_images/can_engine.jpg


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*finished product...*

Make sure to post up pictures of the finished product!!! Hey Redneckarcher I never saw your sharpie bow when it was all finished, got pics?


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks again for all the info guys. much appreciated. I went ahead and bought some duracoat after seeing bowhunters setup he did. Ill try and remember to post pics when im all done and let you guys see it


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

bowhunter3762 said:


> Well i got the tip from other archery sites that are traditional only. The fellas over there do there limbs with the dura coat.
> John


Good deal then! I was asking becasue I'm thinking about doing my riser with something in the near future. Thanks for the info and def post pics of the finished product. :wink:


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Does duracoat make a flex additive for their product to use on the limbs ?

I had my concealed carry gun finished in a similar product to dura-coat years ago , after 15 years of daily carry , it does show some _slight _wear around the muzzle from being drawn from a tight fitting leather holser and a bit of wear at the front of the trigger guard , otherwise it is holding up great.

Should hold up on a bow for a long time. :thumbs_up


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Do i have to remove the invelvet finish to apply duracoat


----------

